# imagine my horror



## swampbuck62

when I saw Michigan has wild hogs now.. Trust me when I say this is not good. I don't care how much you want something else to hunt.. I live in GA where we are eat up with pigs, and they are a flat out menace.. I have a buddy who has a farm in FL and they can't kill them fast enough... the same goes for most of TX... 

What you need to do is find out who is turning the darn things loose and beat the dog snot out of them.. They have caught several folks here in GA turning pigs loose.. What they do is go to livestock auction buy a bunch and turn them loose in areas where there are none, well there are now..:rant:.. they will also run your deer off eat your turkey eggs and even eat a young fawn..


----------



## IamI

live here on the westside haven't seen any yet, got any pictures to show?


----------



## swampbuck62

IamI said:


> live here on the westside haven't seen any yet, got any pictures to show?


no pics of MI pigs sure someone has some, especially if they have feeders out...

Here in GA they are so bad we can even kill them at night.. we generally don't take pics of the hogs we kill. I may have one or two that my kids killed but other them that we just consider them a pest that will flat out mess up you fields and ruin your hunting..

here is a little eater my oldest killed at 200yds ,one shot 243 95gr sst dropped. A tad over 100#










I think one thing that MI might have going for it is Geography, I don't think the climate is conducive to large hog populations


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

If and when you do kill one you can't just leave them lay because all you are doing is feeding the rest of the herd.


----------



## IamI

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> If and when you do kill one you can't just leave them lay because all you are doing is feeding the rest of the herd.


 
iwas thinking yote bait roadkill is slim right now and no still haven't seen any yet, if they stay black thats what i look for the pics help!


----------



## swampbuck62

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> If and when you do kill one you can't just leave them lay because all you are doing is feeding the rest of the herd.


that may be true in some areas but not around our farms.. we have so much year round AG in the area that a dead hog hardly gets notice by other hogs...


----------



## Jesse lackey

Couldnt agree more swampbuck, i just moved back home after 6 years in Ok/Ar. And i can tell you this, if these pigs dont get whiped out soon, they will never stop em. With all the corn fields butting up to swamps, it will be piggy paradise!


----------



## Northwood lures

I find it laughable when people in states like GA and Texas complain and warn but do nothing to assist anyone in killing hogs. I have been hunting hogs for over 30 years (I like them) and I have not had more than a hand full of people offer to let me hunt their places. You see it all the time on sites where people will ask permission and there wont be one person come forward.
Now with that said... There will always be someone offering to sell a hunt 

Your WMA's generally dont allow baiting and the only place you can control them (year around) is on private land. It's a joke!. If your states wanted to eliminate hogs there wouldn't be seasons or off limit area's where they could be hunted. It's a big smoke screen. I lived in Texas and Florida for years before moving out and I haven't seen or heard of one state between the two that takes management seriously... because hogs generate revenue. If you dont get that yet then pull your head out of the sand.


Far as I am concerned... you southerners are getting just what you have been giving.  Have fun with it


----------



## Jesse lackey

Northwood, a forum is no place to get hunting permission. If you spend some time going to ranches you will get all the permission you want. Just because you dont get an invite from someone 1200 miles a way who dont know you from adam doesnt mean they arent willing to let people kill hogs.


----------



## Northwood lures

Jesse lackey said:


> Northwood, a forum is no place to get hunting permission. If you spend some time going to ranches you will get all the permission you want. Just because you dont get an invite from someone 1200 miles a way who dont know you from adam doesnt mean they arent willing to let people kill hogs.


I guess you missed the part of my post where I said I lived in these area's, knew the people and the politics of these area's. 
It is what it is in terms of people in a private and political setting as I have related. 

I recently came back from SC where farmers were charging $20. an acre for the privilege to hunt excess hogs and deer that were damaging their crops. Meanwhile they were also filing claims for damages that wouldn't exist if the state allowed hunting/baiting/trapping year round on all lands and farmers would have had an open door policy instead of charging. 

These pigs have been around since the 1400's but what has not been around (until recently) is the greed and corruption of the people. Put up your signs and charge your fee's and then complain that you cant control the hogs.

People now-a-days!


----------



## Jesse lackey

Yes i did miss that part of your post, but i can tell you oklahoma and arkansas takes their hog management very seriously. No seasons, no limits, and most all of the game laws dont apply to them.

Im not trying to argue with you here but not all southern states are as bad as you think.


----------



## Northwood lures

Jesse lackey said:


> Yes i did miss that part of your post, but i can tell you oklahoma and arkansas takes their hog management very seriously. No seasons, no limits, and most all of the game laws dont apply to them.
> 
> Im not trying to argue with you here but not all southern states are as bad as you think.


Yeah... sorry if I came off a bit strong but while your state may have better management going on, it is not the norm. 

Texas is almost all private land and a good way to get shot or arrested is to cross that line. Much of the country is like this anymore and in the one area where hogs could be pushed back (WMA's) it is illegle to use the best and most proven methods such as baiting and trapping.
States also could have (long ago) implemented a bounty. This system has been instrumental in wiping out (to extinction in some cases) nuisance animals for a hundred years and more.

States will claim that they dont have the money for this and then turn around and have to pay 100X the price for the damages that result from the hogs. Most states talk out both sides of their mouths and don't have any problems taking license fee's from out of state hog hunters. 

Actions speak louder than words when it comes to game management. Dont pee down my back and then tell me to enjoy the warm summers rain while it lasts.


----------



## Jesse lackey

Hey, no harm no fowl, you are right, the gvt. Could take more action, but the fact is that they just dont really care.

The land owners in some areas however are different.


----------



## Tron322

These posts are funny as hell, am I really the only one who sees a corilation between lack of hogs and states that have real winters?

Maybe when global warming takes hold and Mi stops getting ice fishing, snow, cold, etc.(basically everything georgia, florida, and texas never get) I will see a hog, or sign of a hog.


----------



## Northwood lures

Tron322 said:


> These posts are funny as hell, am I really the only one who sees a corilation between lack of hogs and states that have real winters?
> 
> Maybe when global warming takes hold and Mi stops getting ice fishing, snow, cold, etc.(basically everything georgia, florida, and texas never get) I will see a hog, or sign of a hog.


A revival of boar populations began in the middle of the 20th century. By 1950 wild boar had once again reached their original northern boundary in many parts of their Asiatic range. *By 1960 they reached Saint Petersburg and Moscow, and by 1975 they were to be found in Archangelsk and Astrakhan. In the 1970s they again occurred in Denmark and Sweden*, where captive animals escaped and now survive in the wild. (The wild boar population in Sweden was estimated to be around 80,000 in 2006 but grew in excess of 100,000 in a few years). 

*Just how much colder is MI when compared to Moscow?* 


Moscow Russia weather today? - 12 degree's


----------



## Tron322

Northwood lures said:


> A revival of boar populations began in the middle of the 20th century. By 1950 wild boar had once again reached their original northern boundary in many parts of their Asiatic range. *By 1960 they reached Saint Petersburg and Moscow, and by 1975 they were to be found in Archangelsk and Astrakhan. In the 1970s they again occurred in Denmark and Sweden*, where captive animals escaped and now survive in the wild. (The wild boar population in Sweden was estimated to be around 80,000 in 2006 but grew in excess of 100,000 in a few years).
> 
> *Just how much colder is MI when compared to Moscow?*
> 
> 
> Moscow Russia weather today? - 12 degree's


hogs were released by the spanish during contact, so yhese animals have had around 500 years to migrate north.

I don't recall russian and swedish conquests in the new world with thier siberian boars.


You guys do not have to think that hard to see vast differences in the same species, the wild hog present in great numbers here in the southern US would be a hot weather southern loving animal, last I heard the only population of hogs that could get a foothold in MI were behind fences and all killed a couple years ago.

It would be like capturing some of those white tailed deer that live in florida that are threatened or endangered, think they are called key deer, they got a chance in FL, transplant them all here I doubt the weather would let them survive long.

back on the hogs tho, i would love a population here, wild hogs are one of my favorite, i hope they can take over before i die in about 60 years.


----------



## Northwood lures

Tron322 said:


> hogs were released by the spanish during contact, so yhese animals have had around 500 years to migrate north.
> 
> I don't recall russian and swedish conquests in the new world with thier siberian boars.


The Russian boars that are making it in the north are Russian strains that can resist the environment as well as a deer. That was my point.




> You guys do not have to think that hard to see vast differences in the same species, the wild hog present in great numbers here in the southern US would be a hot weather southern loving animal, last I heard the only population of hogs that could get a foothold in MI were behind fences and all killed a couple years ago.
> 
> It would be like capturing some of those white tailed deer that live in florida that are threatened or endangered, think they are called key deer, they got a chance in FL, transplant them all here I doubt the weather would let them survive long.


While I agree with you totally that southern swine could not survive the winter, russian strains did indeed escape in Michigan and those strains are still in MI. Their population growth will be very slow indeed but they are not all gone and it is highly unlikely that they will ever be gone once established. Hogs are primarily nocturnal and seeing 10 of them in a state the size of MI would be as likely as seeing a big foot.
Wait till they hit around 1 million.

Living in florida with the second largest population of hogs (at that time) I only saw hogs once when not hunting for them. Just because you don't see them doesn't mean they are not there. Just because the DNR killed all the penned hogs doesn't mean they killed all the hogs. There were hogs on ranches for a long time before the DNR acted. You dont think a number (over those years) got away?. I assure you that it happened a number for times and it always does happen. Hogs are the hardest animal to keep confined and in the preserves I visited... They would have been out on occasion without much problem at all. 



> back on the hogs tho, i would love a population here, wild hogs are one of my favorite, i hope they can take over before i die in about 60 years.


Right there with you on that


----------



## Tron322

heck yeah, but it sounds like all the sightings are in the SE portion, all private land surounding one of Nugents old ranches.

hunted allegen barry and newaygo way too much and have never saw any ground tore up like I hear hogs do....also hunted a lot around croton on public land where I was told a family member got sick of his hogs back in the 80's and just let them go, these were domestic hogs....if true these animals must have died immedietly because I have never heard of hogs in the area.

something I will keep pursueing, the price of the "any hunting licence" to shoot a hog is perfect for my budget, but I think it will never happen.


----------



## flytiedan

Northwood lures said:


> I find it laughable when people in states like GA and Texas complain and warn but do nothing to assist anyone in killing hogs. I have been hunting hogs for over 30 years (I like them) and I have not had more than a hand full of people offer to let me hunt their places. You see it all the time on sites where people will ask permission and there wont be one person come forward.
> Now with that said... There will always be someone offering to sell a hunt
> 
> Bacon insurance
> 
> Your WMA's generally dont allow baiting and the only place you can control them (year around) is on private land. It's a joke!. If your states wanted to eliminate hogs there wouldn't be seasons or off limit area's where they could be hunted. It's a big smoke screen. I lived in Texas and Florida for years before moving out and I haven't seen or heard of one state between the two that takes management seriously... because hogs generate revenue. If you dont get that yet then pull your head out of the sand.
> 
> 
> Far as I am concerned... you southerners are getting just what you have been giving.  Have fun with it




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Beaverhunter2

Wow! You guys are really willing to sacrifice deer hunting and turkey hunting for wild pigs?



John


----------

